# Which MBTI would fill the role of... (common fictional character types)



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting topic. Yes, lots of stereotypes. 

Spy: ISTP
Villain: ENTJ
Rock Star: ESTP
Knight: xSTJ
Princess: IxFP
Bodyguard: ISTJ
Heir to a Large Company: By blood: INTJ. By choice of present CEO: ExTJ.
Martyr: IxFP
Soldier: ISTJ
Overprotective Parent: ESFJ
Abusive Parent: No idea...
Womanizer (Or Manizer, haha): ESTP
Wizard: INFJ
Superhero: ISFJ 
Detective: INTP
Crazy Inventor: ENTP 
Professional Athlete: ESFP
Computer Genius: INTP
Nerd: INTP
Jock: ESTx
Prom Queen: ESFJ
Fairy Godmother: xNFP
Druggie: ESFP, maybe?
Evil Witch: ESTJ
Cowboy: xSTx
Spaceship Commander: ExTJ
Quirky Professor: ENxP


----------

